# Chicago 'Prohibition' of Foie Gras



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Chicago has just passed a ban on the selling of Foie Gras in resturants. Check it out here: http://news.aol.com/topnews/article...d/20070109165809990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001

(I know AOL news isn't the best site, but it's the article i saw)

I thought smoking bans were bad. They are banning it becaues the way that the geese are force fed food. Wow, you know, the damn thing is going to be killed anyways to be eaten or for feathers. Why don't they ban something like Hydrogenated Oil. Im sure thats a lot worst than a couple of geese who are forced to eat food.

I like how Chicago is making a larger leap to protect the geese, rather than todays youth from High Fructose Corn Syrup, Hygrogenated Oil, and Junk Food in general.

I think people are just biased because they don't like Foie Gras. I like it. I don't know if i'd eat it everyday, but some good Foie Gras, nice wine, and some good cheese is defainatly a good treat for me...oh, and a cigar too :w

[Edit: yeah, i just realized that the ban was from 5 months ago. Damn AOLnews.]


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Had some great foie gras on new year's eve - sorry to hear about Chicago.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Bankshot1101 said:


> Chicago has just passed a ban on the selling of Foie Gras in resturants. Check it out here: http://news.aol.com/topnews/article...d/20070109165809990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001
> 
> (I know AOL news isn't the best site, but it's the article i saw)
> 
> ...


And soon enough, they're going to force all of us to give up eating meat and adopt vegetarianism . . .


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought that was defeated. It's just silly. Please let the geese and ducks eat as much as they want.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> I thought that was defeated. It's just silly. Please let the geese and ducks eat as much as they want.


It wasn't defeated, but several restaurants have ignored the ban and continue to serve it. There was news this week that the City is ready to take action and sanction the restaurants that are not complying.

I have no real opinion on the ban, not a fan of Foie Gras, just updating the info.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I thought that was defeated. It's just silly. Please let the geese and ducks eat as much as they want.


It is not a matter of geese and ducks eating as much as they want. The questionable practice is how they literally shove food down their throats. They do this so that the liver (i think) becomes enlarged and fatty. So in fact it is letting the geese and duck not eat more than they want  
I know charlie trotter saw how it was prepared and hence stopped using it. This was before the ban. Personally, I'm not sure where I stand. I found it funny that right before the ban became active restaurants started serving mutliple course meals with it in every course.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't like bans or more laws, but higher tax rates for foie gras would have been a better route.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

wow...that's retarded.

i'd never had foie gras until i went to Paris a few years back, sure it was different, but i wouldn't knock it completely.

my g/f loves it, probably because she was getting it on an every other day basis.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Next we need to tackle the issue of commercial farming and balance will be restored.

Tyson and all of those companies force feed to the point of animals that cant even stand anymore.....

I dont think eating meat is bad but I do make a choice on whom I buy from. I still support my local markets and have seen them kill them right there in front of me IMO this is better then watching some of the videos and doing the research I have had to do.

Life goes on............


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Once again, we see evidence that when Socialists can't persuade the public in the arena of ideas, they promote their agenda by legislation.

So tell me, what's worse... forcing food down a goose gullet, or forcing legislation down the throats of Americans? I vote for my fellow citizen's freedom first, before I vote for the goose.



> "Our laws are a reflection of our society's values, and our culture does not condone the torture of small innocent animals," says Joe Moore, the Chicago alderman who proposed the ban, *though he acknowledges he hasn't visited a foie gras farm and isn't sure if he's ever eaten the food.* _"It's not a matter of personal choice."_


Whose values, Joe?

So, now you're doing to US what you worry about what's being done to the goose, proving that you're not only an asshat, but a hypocrite as well. His last sentence says it all. He doesn't believe that we Americans are capable of making choices for ourselves, and we need guys like him to tell us what to do. Seems those are the values to which he ascribes.

And who, pray tell, is Joe Moore?


> Joe Moore, Alderman from the 49th Ward in Chicago, is chairman of the National *Democratic *Municipal Officials Conference and serves on the Executive Committee of the *Democratic *National Committee.


http://www.democrats.org/a/2005/12/chicago_alderma.php

Seems that Mr. Moore clearly values fowl more than freedom


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

The Foie Gras ban is a complete embarrassment for us Chicagoans, and is just another way the Government feels the need to intrude into personal lives and private business ventures.

I dont like Foie Gras. Goose liver doesnt seem too appetizing to me. I have tasted it - it was OK, not great - I would rather have a beef burger than Foie Gras anyday.

But the Chicago city council completely overstepped their bounds with this one. Where does one stop? Veal? Live lobster? Live Sushi? It is all served in the city and is arguably no different than Foie Gras in "cruelty".

Many of the politicians who voted for the ban now want it repealed - not because of cruelty issues, but because it has made Chicago politics the laughing stock of big-city councils.

The Foie Gras ban is equally - if not more - ridiculous than all of the smoking bans.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Many of the politicians who voted for the ban now want it repealed - not because of cruelty issues, but because it has made Chicago politics the laughing stock of big-city councils.


Don't worry. They'll get over their embarrassment soon enough, and will be on to stealing other rights before you know it, as though this never happened.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They've taken away your right to fatty goose liver. THE HUMANITY!!!!

Foie gras is gross guys u


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> They've taken away your right to fatty goose liver. THE HUMANITY!!!!
> 
> Foie gras is gross guys u


Tastes better than a Toscani, bro.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Tastes better than a Toscani, bro.


I dunno:










i've had it. getting past the fact that it looks like cat food, it probably tastes the same way too (i've never personally tried my kitty's food so i'm not 100% sure).

Them Toscani's were pretty bad though. Tough call.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Next thing you know they'll ban smoking!

I guess we better learn how to be vegans, beef, pork, and chicken should be next.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> i've had it. getting past the fact that it looks like cat food, it probably tastes the same way too (i've never personally tried my kitty's food so i'm not 100% sure).
> 
> Them Toscani's were pretty bad though. Tough call.


Heh...

Liverwurst looks like cat food, too, but there's nothin' like it. On rye, thin sliced onions and good mustard. Killer.

As to your cat... well, what you two crazy kids do in the privacy of your own home isn't my concern.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Heh...
> 
> Liverwurst looks like cat food, too, but there's nothin' like it. On rye, thin sliced onions and good mustard. Killer.
> 
> As to your cat... well, what you two crazy kids do in the privacy of your own home isn't my concern.


Hell yes, I love liverwurst sandwiches with a nice spicy mustard and onions. Especially right after a few good cigars, it gets the cigar breath and blows it to the four winds.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Hell yes, I love liverwurst sandwiches with a nice spicy mustard and onions. Especially right after a few good cigars, it gets the cigar breath and blows it to the four winds.


....and gives you liverwurst breath. :r


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

foie gras is fantastic! how can you not like it????


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

An alderman for Chicago was on the news today. Chicago is vying for the 2016 Olympics, and the alderman says that many international travelers may not want to come to Chicago because of the ban on Foie Gras....

What a dork! :r


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> An alderman for Chicago was on the news today. Chicago is vying for the 2016 Olympics, and the alderman says that many international travelers may not want to come to Chicago because of the ban on Foie Gras....
> 
> What a dork! :r


That's called "back pedaling" where I come from. Then, if they don't get the Olympics, it'll be called a "self-fulfilling prophecy".

:BS


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Who cares? It's only done by a small portion of the population anyway. Its such a dirty and disgusting habit too!

And 1 ounce of it contains 1/5th of what the government allows you for your daily saturated fat and cholesterol. Not only is it clogging up your arteries, but it is also clogging up our health system.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> That's called "back pedaling" where I come from. Then, if they don't get the Olympics, it'll be called a "self-fulfilling prophecy".
> 
> :BS


I hope to be living someplace warm and sunny by 2016, where the trees are made of Foie Gras and the Olympics dare not tread.... :r


----------

